# Brrr it's cold - I need a heater



## Goaskalys (Jan 1, 2010)

I've just brought a converted Transit (which I love) but it doesn't have a heater and having read the threads on this site and checking other web sites, I'm thinking of getting fitted Webasto diesel heater (model AT2000ST).

There is a link to a garage in Gloucester (nearest to me) A.C Automotive LTD.

Any advice or other ideas would be welcome.  Then I can stay out all night!

Thanks


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 1, 2010)

Goaskalys said:


> I've just brought a converted Transit (which I love) but it doesn't have a heater and having read the threads on this site and checking other web sites, I'm thinking of getting fitted Webasto diesel heater (model AT2000ST).
> 
> There is a link to a garage in Gloucester (nearest to me) A.C Automotive LTD.
> 
> ...



Hi 
I live in Gloucester. I can't help with recommending a particular heater for a van like yours, others on the forum I'm sure will help you there but when you decide what you want I would recommend this guy, He owns a Motorhome himself and has a good understanding of our needs and worries

Martin Clack Motor Engineers
Old Airfield Farm, Gloucester, Gloucestershire, GL2 7NG

I have also used Motorhome Medics near cheltenham they are also good.

Have fun and take plenty of blankets for now


----------



## Dezi (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi, I can recommend this heater as I have the WEBASTO DualTop RHA-102 7Kw DIESEL HEATING SYSTEM in the Murvi. It is a great advance over the Eberspacher that was in my previous van. Any particulars you need to know about it before buying - just ask.   

Dezi


----------



## AndyC (Jan 1, 2010)

Goaskalys said:


> I've just brought a converted Transit (which I love) but it doesn't have a heater and having read the threads on this site and checking other web sites, I'm thinking of getting fitted Webasto diesel heater (model AT2000ST).
> 
> There is a link to a garage in Gloucester (nearest to me) A.C Automotive LTD.
> 
> ...


The AirTop 2000 looks to be quite a good heater for a small van. Max heat output is 2kW, startup takes 75W and running 14-29W, so not very power hungry, plus it only consumes up to 0.24 litres of diesel per hour.

It might be as well to hear one running first, to see how noisy it is. We have the big ThermoTop 90 in our van, the exhaust was very noisy so I fitted a second silencer which has helped a lot.

AndyC


----------



## maingate (Jan 1, 2010)

Whale are introducing a heater this year. They should be on display at the NEC.

I have no details of size, cost etc but its another option for you.


----------



## defitzi (Jan 2, 2010)

*defitzi*



Goaskalys said:


> I've just brought a converted Transit (which I love) but it doesn't have a heater and having read the threads on this site and checking other web sites, I'm thinking of getting fitted Webasto diesel heater (model AT2000ST).
> 
> There is a link to a garage in Gloucester (nearest to me) A.C Automotive LTD.
> 
> ...



from defitzi: from experience heaters come all shapes sizes but _  have used gas 50 plus years ashore and afloat and the best and safest i have found is a  catalytic   heater. It has only tiny pilot light deep inside and the platinum heat surface cannot create flame - I know 'cos on a boat years back a duvet fell on the first one i had ( only ever happened once) and failed to light or smoke or smoulder. Sure lots fold will disagree but I have THREE one on my very small yacht, one in my hymer as a back up ( Hymer based in Belge) and one in my Kangoo campervan ( really tropical even with fabric sided roof up) which is currently with me in belfast!
 Free standing or beter, just hooked on a high surface and with circa 2000 or whatever, catalytics for me are the most efficent and all mine are portable so i nspring or autume can move out to awning Caranex or enclosed boat cockpit. Stow away tidily in Summer!.:   ps tried get a pic of kangoo up but not experiences enough to upload  too big it said ! sorry!: also sorry I orgot say catalytic very economical and use with either butane or propane and if butane is in side  ( do have vent in locker or wherever bottle  or gas is  so any gas can drop down and out....or fix bottle outside) and that's really good on continent where bottle options very good  like cube (7.5 lit) or new lightweight plastic with viewport 11.5 kilos and all nowadays interchangeable regulators all vastly cheaper than rip-off camping gaz!. 

 ]_


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2010)

We bought one of these. Ideal for our Bedford Bambi!


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jan 3, 2010)

Have you looked at a Propex heater?

I fitted one in my last camper (VW T4). It was very good and safe as the combustion exhaust is blown outside (as are eber. & webasto) low on battery usage and quiet.

Got mine from     The Propex 1800 HeatSource. Built to the same high standards as the compact. The HeatSource is smaller in size and even more ef


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 3, 2010)

defitzi said:


> from defitzi: from experience heaters come all shapes sizes but _  have used gas 50 plus years ashore and afloat and the best and safest i have found is a  catalytic   heater. It has only tiny pilot light deep inside and the platinum heat surface cannot create flame - I know 'cos on a boat years back a duvet fell on the first one i had ( only ever happened once) and failed to light or smoke or smoulder. Sure lots fold will disagree but I have THREE one on my very small yacht, one in my hymer as a back up ( Hymer based in Belge) and one in my Kangoo campervan ( really tropical even with fabric sided roof up) which is currently with me in belfast!
> Free standing or beter, just hooked on a high surface and with circa 2000 or whatever, catalytics for me are the most efficent and all mine are portable so i nspring or autume can move out to awning Caranex or enclosed boat cockpit. Stow away tidily in Summer!.:   ps tried get a pic of kangoo up but not experiences enough to upload  too big it said ! sorry!: also sorry I orgot say catalytic very economical and use with either butane or propane and if butane is in side  ( do have vent in locker or wherever bottle  or gas is  so any gas can drop down and out....or fix bottle outside) and that's really good on continent where bottle options very good  like cube (7.5 lit) or new lightweight plastic with viewport 11.5 kilos and all nowadays interchangeable regulators all vastly cheaper than rip-off camping gaz!.
> 
> ]_


_

  Hi, I had one in a truck many years ago and found a very big problem with condensation from the heater.

 My sleeping bag was warm but wet. Perhaps o.k. for back up purposes but no more IMHO._


----------



## thejoys (Jan 5, 2010)

woodburner,woodburner,woodburner,woodburner!!

have you considered a WOODBURNER? only kidding peoples, not practical in a transit, but i'm in the latter stages refitting the 6.6ton goddess and am happy with the woodburner setup, back to basics before the gas and oil run out.

Next week, i will be making clothes out of animal skins, and taking lessons in clog making!!


----------



## Goaskalys (Jan 5, 2010)

thejoys said:


> woodburner,woodburner,woodburner,woodburner!!
> 
> have you considered a WOODBURNER? only kidding peoples, not practical in a transit, but i'm in the latter stages refitting the 6.6ton goddess and am happy with the woodburner setup, back to basics before the gas and oil run out.
> 
> Next week, i will be making clothes out of animal skins, and taking lessons in clog making!!



Yeh, I'd love a woodburner if I had  a bigger van

Thanks for all the advice guys, much appreciated - happy new year to you all


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 5, 2010)

thejoys said:


> woodburner,woodburner,woodburner,woodburner!!
> 
> have you considered a WOODBURNER? only kidding peoples, not practical in a transit, but i'm in the latter stages refitting the 6.6ton goddess and am happy with the woodburner setup, back to basics before the gas and oil run out.
> 
> Next week, i will be making clothes out of animal skins, and taking lessons in clog making!!



 Won't be seeing you at any C.C. sites then.


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2010)

maingate said:


> Whale are introducing a heater this year. They should be on display at the NEC.
> 
> I have no details of size, cost etc but its another option for you.


 

blubber burner then eh...

 regards
aj


----------



## tony (Jan 5, 2010)

go to bed with a hot whiskey & cuddle up to the wife.
tony


----------



## Goaskalys (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys.  I've just rung the AC Automotive place abd they have quoted me £1000 + VAT to fit the deisel fuelled Webasto, a fair bit more than I was expecting. Maybe I've just got to bit the bullet as the van is unusable with no heating in winter. I've rung Martin Clack (as recommended) and he's getting back to me.

I won't have any heater that vents into the van and creates condensation, not to mention the fumes.  And I would love to have a woodburner if I had the space.

Thanks again - the hunt goes on...


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 6, 2010)

go on ebay and pick up a truamtic/carver gas heater they are cheap and easy to fit yourself i have 1 in my self bulid with blow air heater on the back thats the way forward mate belive me £200 tops for all the parts on ebay


----------



## runnach (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a truama gas  heater in my van ....with the blown air mallarkey.

The heater  itself is pretty good although the front keeps falling off and seems to be bugger to refit (all tips appreciated ) ....In terms of the blown heater part square root of useless IMHO. I have looked for disconnected hoses, But I suspect that by the time the warm air hits the vents it has cooled sufficiently to be a chilly draught

Channa


----------



## runnach (Jan 6, 2010)

It had occured to me in one of my more creative moments that when driving, It would be useful to use the cab heater to warm up the overhead bed..Any body done it if so how ? 

Channa


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 6, 2010)

thejoys said:


> woodburner,woodburner,woodburner,woodburner!!
> 
> have you considered a WOODBURNER? only kidding peoples, not practical in a transit, but i'm in the latter stages refitting the 6.6ton goddess and am happy with the woodburner setup, back to basics before the gas and oil run out.
> 
> Next week, i will be making clothes out of animal skins, and taking lessons in clog making!!



  Sorted, Woodburnip and animal skin all in one. No clogs though.


----------

